# 2000 Nissan Sentra Won't Start



## lara0311 (May 22, 2010)

I don't know anything about cars so I'm going to try and explain this the best way I can... over the last few months I've had minor issues with my car, my drivers side window will go down but it won't go back up, and my CD player rarely works when you put something in it but the radio still does. It's a 2000 Sentra, 1.8 liter, with about 91k miles on it.

The other night I stopped off at the store to get some groceries and when I came back to my car and turned the key... nothing. It wouldn't jump start either. I knew I needed a new battery, so the next day I went and bought one and had someone put it in for me. Still nothing. If you open up the hood and listen while someone is turning the key the noise that its making is coming from the left hand side of the car (if you're facing it) behind the fuse box, sort of near some hoses and stuff. Like I said, I know nothing about cars. It almost sounds like a tea kettle, or like someone is letting steam off in something (like a high pitched "pssss" sound). I found out I needed a new vacuum pump a week or two ago, would this cause the car not to start? Or does it sound like something more serious? (starter, alternator, etc) Any ideas you all might have would be very helpful, I have someone finally coming to look at it tomorrow... it's still in the grocery store lot and I don't want to tow it... thanks!


----------

